# Washer and dryer



## sunshineUS (Nov 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience buying a washer and dryer here in the Netherlands? Where can I buy them? How much should I expect to spend? Do I have to install them or will the place I buy them from do it? Any particular brands or models that you would recommend?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just go to a major electronics store (like BCC.nl) and you have all you need at hand.


----------



## MarinaS (Dec 6, 2012)

I would also recommend to go to a store. If you are afraid that you will buy a washer and dryer for too much money you should compare prices before on the internet. There are a few websites (for example beslist.nl or prijsvergelijk.nl). You could also search for tests on the internet.
Good luck!


----------

